# Help! Concrete paint



## [email protected] (May 15, 2020)

I'm looking to paint my concrete patio. Currently the concrete is textured, lots of black pebbles and stones. There are so many choices: Rustoleum Decorative Concrete Coating, ArmorSeal Tred-Plex, Kilz Over Armor, Sherwin Wlliams Porch and Floor Enamel... Which is good for having patio furniture, weather resistant, that will withstand foot traffic and will last? Help!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

